# GM torsion key removal tool



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone know of where a person could rent one of these at? Oriellys here doesn't rent one and I really don't want to buy one for a 1 or 2 time use.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

ball joint press tool works in a pinch if you got one or you can rent at autozone


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

dude if you were closer i would let you use mine. i paid like 75 bucks for mine. 

you get in a real jam sometimes you can rig a "C" clamp to do the same job.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

i should say a screw style C clamp.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I bought one on Amazon a few weeks ago and it only took a couple days to get it. I got the Kent-Moore, It was around a hundred bucks.

Did you buy new XG bars? If so where did you get them? Everywhere I called said that GM is backordered on one of the bars and doesn't have an expected date.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

not sure how far I am from you, but I have one you are welsome to.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

sweetk30;1409028 said:


> ball joint press tool works in a pinch if you got one or you can rent at autozone





contractor078;1409265 said:


> dude if you were closer i would let you use mine. i paid like 75 bucks for mine.
> 
> you get in a real jam sometimes you can rig a "C" clamp to do the same job.


My problem with this is I've heard to many horror stories of them slipping off or breaking and people getting hurt.



IMAGE;1409399 said:


> I bought one on Amazon a few weeks ago and it only took a couple days to get it. I got the Kent-Moore, It was around a hundred bucks.
> 
> Did you buy new XG bars? If so where did you get them? Everywhere I called said that GM is backordered on one of the bars and doesn't have an expected date.


I'm just looking to put a set of green keys in my truck. Damn Tbars have settled and I'm tired of the nose down look.



Philbilly2;1409408 said:


> not sure how far I am from you, but I have one you are welsome to.


I'm about 3 1/2hrs SW of you just on the Iowa side of the river.


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

William B.;1410021 said:


> My problem with this is I've heard to many horror stories of them slipping off or breaking and people getting hurt.
> 
> if you get the C clamp and then take the little swivel off you may be alright. Shoot i would sell you mine if i could find it. Not sure the next damn time i am going to use it. I think that its one of those things they sucker you into buying it because they know you have to have it. then its like what the heck do you do with it after wards....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

contractor078;1410048 said:


> William B.;1410021 said:
> 
> 
> > My problem with this is I've heard to many horror stories of them slipping off or breaking and people getting hurt.
> ...


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't not use c clamp they cant handle the pressure


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Using a ball-joint press is a safe way to do this, at least IMO, I have done it many times with several vehicles without any problem. I definitely would not use a C-clamp


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

After watching a friend swap the from the stock keys to the green keys on my truck I would NEVER trust a C clamp. The ass puckering factor of that is like a million on a ten scale. 
Ball joint press maybe but even then...


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes they can slip off and hurt people. Had a guy have one slip with the impact gun on it and it slammed his and between concrete floor and impact gun. Pretty ugly looking break


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

look i was not advocating that he do this at all. I didnt. i bought the tool to do mine. I was just talking out loud. Maybe i had a few to many cold ones. Been sitting around the house bored to tears with this weather.

really a ball joint press is not made to do that job either so isn't that the same idea. You are not using the tool for the designed intent. Seems the general consensus is that you use the appropriate tool to do the job it was intended for. Not trying to give anyone any bad advice here.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

No need to jump down on him guys. I've seen the idea suggested all over the web. Hell I think it was either Truck U or Trucks on TV even showed doing the swap with a C-Clamp.

My biggest thing is spending the money on the tool just to use it 1 or 2 times thats the only reason I was asking.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Dealer probably wouldn't be too expensive, 1hr of labor tops. Took my guy more time to get it on the lift and get the tools out and set than it did to do the swap


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

William B.;1410021 said:


> I'm about 3 1/2hrs SW of you just on the Iowa side of the river.


is that to far?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think so Phil. Would you be willing to send it or do you have another idea?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry, didn't mean to jump sown his throat. Just don't want to hear about an accident.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

WilliamOak;1410439 said:


> Dealer probably wouldn't be too expensive, 1hr of labor tops. Took my guy more time to get it on the lift and get the tools out and set than it did to do the swap


This is the best answer yet.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

try checking with an alignment shop and see if they have any recommendations, it may be just as cheap to have someone else do it. im doing this with mine in the spring to level it and its going to cost me $350.00 which include the keys, installation and alignment.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

William B.;1410483 said:


> I don't think so Phil. Would you be willing to send it or do you have another idea?


Will, I bet it will fit into one of those one rate boxes. I think those only cost about 5 or 10 bucks.

You want me to mail it to you and you can mail it back when your done?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You can always pop the lower ball joint and let the control arm swing down.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

I built mine for a few bucks, with a couple steel plates, and some long bolts, all grade 8 bolts.


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I used 2x 2 jaw pullers for added peace of mind. Ive seen c-clamps break from less than 1/2 of that pressure in the past and wasnt about to trust one.
I like the cheap ship to you option philbilly2 gave


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Phil was nice enough to ship his to me. Just waiting for it to show up.


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome. I remember when I did mine, the keys wouldnt let go of their torsion bars. I tried to beat them out with a 3lb and couldnt get the greatest of swing. So I resorted to a more dangerous option


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Thats cool of u bro*



Philbilly2;1411713 said:


> Will, I bet it will fit into one of those one rate boxes. I think those only cost about 5 or 10 bucks.
> 
> You want me to mail it to you and you can mail it back when your done?


Man that's Y this site is just cool like Philbilly Thumbs Up To let some1 yours your **** like that:salute: man that's cool right there

Man i wish there where alot more ppl in the world like that are on this site Too all u guys your the best


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ieetgluu;1417999 said:


> Awesome. I remember when I did mine, the keys wouldnt let go of their torsion bars. I tried to beat them out with a 3lb and couldnt get the greatest of swing. So I resorted to a more dangerous option


Ive had to use a lot of heat every time i've done them


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

mcwlandscaping;1418063 said:


> Ive had to use a lot of heat every time i've done them


Yea, I hadn't owned a torch set until I had to change one of the hubs :crying:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Will,

Did you get the t-bar tool?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope haven't seen it yet. Hopefully it shows up today. I'll let you know when it does.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Didn't show up today either Phil. No wonder the postal service is going broke.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

you have got to be kidding me!

Iowa is only a skip and a jump from here. Over a week to get a small box that far!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I wish I was. I'm beginning to think it would have been easier just to meet half way or I could have just driven up there and done it real quick.


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

I just put green keys in my 2500 hd and i used the otc torsion bar tool works very nice . I wouldnt use anything else.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Still didn't show today.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

if you mailed it and did NOT ship in flat rate box good luck on time frame as its out the door . 

fast easy and cheep flat rate box is the ticket. 

i get stuff from ca to ny in 2 days most the time in flat rate box.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

sweetk30;1438500 said:


> if you mailed it and did NOT ship in flat rate box good luck on time frame as its out the door .
> 
> fast easy and cheep flat rate box is the ticket.
> 
> i get stuff from ca to ny in 2 days most the time in flat rate box.


I believe he did. They told him it would arrive this past Monday.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

yep, small flat rate box. I was told he would reiceve it on Monday. I have the reciept from the post office right here.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Anything yet???


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope. I think it might be time to talk to the post office and see what happened. This isn't right. I feel bad, especially if they lost your tool.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

William B.;1440495 said:


> Nope. I think it might be time to talk to the post office and see what happened. This isn't right. I feel bad, especially if they lost your tool.


Hope you insured it.
Having to have used the USPS a bunch for years one thing I will say is, if you sent this regular General Parcel Post it can take 3 to 4 weeks!!! :realmad: Even if sending next door to where you live.

Always ask for a tracking number no matter what and never use parcel post. It is thrown in the bin and treated as trash really. End of the day stuff that if no one gets to , eh, no problem do it tomorrow or whenever. I learned the hard way shipping something to Germany and it took 3 MONTHS! to get there.

Never have used parcel post since.


----------

